# New Slogan Forum thread (merged)



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Currently says "We Have The Answer"

Obviously in the very near future that wont be true anymore 

Any suggestions to what it should be replaced with or should it be left the same ???


heres 3 initial suggestions
---------------------------

1) We Dont have any answers 
2) Booing Santa Claus
3) At least the cheese steaks are nice


----------



## Husstla

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

We had the wrong answer


----------



## Serrated Shadow

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

"We Don't Know"


----------



## CanteriWalker

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

"We Traded The Answer"


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

"What was the question, again?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

I think the Sixers slogan for the year is the most apt..

"It's a Philly thing!"


----------



## JuX

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

Why do you call it a logo?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*



Serrated Shadow said:


> "We Don't Know"


I like that! Or, "We Don't Know ... We don't have the Answer".

Clippers should use the same one, "We Don't Know". It suits us to a Tee.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*



Juxtaposed said:


> Why do you call it a logo?


I'm sure he meant, slogan.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

edit


----------



## RedsDrunk

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

Another angry **** talking post by starbury? No way I don't believe it.:worthy: 

Your kinda slow to get the point man, chill out with the attacking people everytime they disagree with you. If they disagree tell them why you disagree rather than resorting to name calling even if you think what they are saying is retarded. While telling someone to **** off is more fun thats just not how things work around here man. Your gonna get yourself banned if you keep makin the mods edit you. Whether or not you care is all on you, just trying to give you a heads up. Your obviously a knowligible fan you just gotta change up the whole quick trigger finger you have when dealing with other posters.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

Nobody toldanyone to **** off and i thought it was quite a humourous post myself 

You need to stop acting like kids ....if your so super mature and intelligent then why is dudes best answer ...why did u call it a logo ???

i mean damn....perhaps he`s gonna trawl the forum looking for spelling mistakes next?? 

Answer the question at hand or dont bother answering 

Simple as that


----------



## RedsDrunk

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*



www.starbury.com said:


> Nobody toldanyone to **** off and i thought it was quite a humourous post myself
> 
> You need to stop acting like kids ....if your so super mature and intelligent then why is dudes best answer ...why did u call it a logo ???
> 
> i mean damn....perhaps he`s gonna trawl the forum looking for spelling mistakes next??
> 
> Answer the question at hand or dont bother answering
> 
> Simple as that


Never claimed I was smart and I'm certainly anything but mature. Just letting you know that your taking it overboard. Like nine outta ten of your posts have some ******* remark talking **** about whoever responded to you. Thats not even exagerating either which is amazing. Its actually almost impressive.


----------



## CHRISBOSH4

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*



Husstla said:


> We had the wrong answer


haha i was going to say that


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

"Right Answer, Wrong Team"


----------



## Sliccat

Well, we definately need a new one now, so any nominations will be considered while choosing one.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*

we no longer have the answer


----------



## bbasok

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*

Don't worry guys,you have C-Webb make a slogan about him lol:lol:


----------



## NJ+VC

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*

We have andre miller, joe smith and 2 picks


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*

How about

"What was the question?"


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*



cpawfan said:


> How about
> 
> "What was the question?"


I was thinking something along those lines, but the Sixers aren't really about Iverson anymore. It's time to move on.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*



Sliccat said:


> I was thinking something along those lines, but the Sixers aren't really about Iverson anymore. It's time to move on.


Then how about

"If it wasn't for the Knicks we'd be the butt of every NBA joke."


----------



## Zuca

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*

Dre Miller is our Jason Terry while Webber is our Nowitzki? :biggrin:


----------



## Serrated Shadow

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*

Once we win the lotto, we'll have a better motto...


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: The Sixers forum slogan nomination thread*

"Miller Time."


----------



## seifer0406

*New Slogan Forum thread*

You don't have the answer anymore.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: New Forum title?*

it should be "everybodys a nuggets fan now"


----------



## AIFAN3

*Re: New Forum title?*

unsovled question? Whose got the answer?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

We might land Greg Oden.

Where is the slogan anyway? I thought the new format removed it.


----------



## Husstla

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

"Back to the rebuilding days"


----------



## Husstla

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

Another one I have is 
"In search for another franchise player"


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

What about, "no answer required", yeah..right.


----------



## JMES HOME

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

new era, new players, new answer :biggrin:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*You need a new forum slogan*

Cause you don't.


----------



## Husstla

*Re: You need a new forum slogan*

I said in the other thread, it should be "In search of a new franchise player"


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: You need a new forum slogan*

Gettin' Jiggy with Iggy!

or

Allen who?


----------



## RedsDrunk

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

"CheeseSteaks and Jumpshots"


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

" fairweather fans are welcome " 

" the answer has left the building "


----------



## Zuca

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

I still like the "We have andre miller, joe smith and 2 picks"


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

lol, can't believe they still haven't changed it

"guess we had the wrong answer"


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*

"guess you should be heading back to the nuggets forum now"

"iversons gone,why are you still here" 

"cheesesteaks and cheerleaders"


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*



www.starbury.com said:


> "guess you should be heading back to the nuggets forum now"
> 
> "iversons gone,why are you still here"
> 
> "cheesesteaks and cheerleaders"


LOL

Imagine if the slogan was just a link to the Nuggets forum. That would be classic.


----------



## BEEZ

*New Forum Slogan*

Please place on here


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: New Forum Slogan*

we did this 6 months ago and u never changed it then 

whats the point


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

Bump


----------



## DieSlow69

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*



Coatesvillain said:


> I think the Sixers slogan for the year is the most apt..
> 
> "It's a Philly thing!"



I LIKE THIS ONE PERSONALLY :stupid: (jk)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: New Forum Slogan*

"Philly plays the right way"


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

"Fast, quick, intelligent. The New Sixers"


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*



SirCharles34 said:


> "Right Answer, Wrong Team"



Haha thats a good one!


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: New Forum Slogan*



CocaineisaHelluvaDrug said:


> we did this 6 months ago and u never changed it then
> 
> whats the point


How did you do this 6 months ago and you just registered in July.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: New Forum Slogan*



BEEZ said:


> How did you do this 6 months ago and you just registered in July.


that's starbury.com. keep up.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: New Forum Slogan*

wow


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: New Forum Slogan*



CocaineisaHelluvaDrug said:


> we did this 6 months ago and u never changed it then
> 
> whats the point


im not the mod of this forum, thanks though


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: New Forum Slogan*



BEEZ said:


> im not the mod of this forum, thanks though


haha yeah i forgot my password and what email address i used..had to re-register 

was`nt a personal attack on you beez,but i pasted that thread when iverson got traded,seemed only right to change the slogan ,anyways as long as its a good one im sure we`ll all be happy 


ps..seeing as i got my rep and post count back any chance i can have my 2 trillion ucash too ??


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

Are we changing the slogan or what? At least take off our current slogan maybe?


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*

Whatever it is, no plays on answers/questions PLEASE.


----------



## gambitnut

*Re: New Slogan Forum thread*



JMES HOME said:


> new era, new players, new answer :biggrin:


This is my favorite.


----------



## gambitnut

*Re: New Sixers Forum Logo*



Coatesvillain said:


> I think the Sixers slogan for the year is the most apt..
> 
> "It's a Philly thing!"


I'm not exactly sure what this means, but if you want one that doesn't mention the answer, this one could be a winner.


----------

